# Dodge Durango Rack and Pinion Bushing



## BenJoeM (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello all!

I just failed my safety inspection on my 99 Dodge Durango The put down on the failure Rack and Pinion Bushing. The guy came in and said that appeared that a bolt was just loose, but he isn't allowed to tighten it. 

I put the wheel (right side) up on a jack and tried to wiggle the tire. It wiggled when I pulled the tire from the right side. but not much. I could hear and feel it.

So can anyone one point me in the next direction? What can I do to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The Rack&Pinion is mounted to the crossmember in 2 places. Usually with a rubber bushing and a throughbolt or a rubber bushing and a strap. Check these mounting points.


----------

